# Few new additions from Hamm



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

Picked these little guys up at the weekend:

Female eyelash viper:










Male Eyelash Viper:









And these slightly bigger guys:

Female spectacled cobra:









Male spectacled cobra:









Real bargain the lot of them, stunning snakes to look at and great to handle. One of the most successful Hamm trips for me!


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Agkistrodon said:


> Picked these little guys up at the weekend:
> 
> Female eyelash viper:
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed, great colour on the Eyelash Viper and an impressive hood on the Cobra :2thumb:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice. What locality are the Naja? If you don't mind me asking what council you fall under 'cos mine was a tiny bit funny about them as an initial DWA. PM if you prefer.


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice pick up. The Eye lashers seem to be very desirable this year it would seem. I think there were 6 or 7 of them brought back to Dublin from private collectors at Hamm last week. Would love one myself !!


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Nice. What locality are the Naja? If you don't mind me asking what council you fall under 'cos mine was a tiny bit funny about them as an initial DWA. PM if you prefer.


I've already managed to misplace the paperwork somewhere in my house for the specs, but if I remember correctly from the breeder (and from what it said on the paperwork) they're Sri Lankan. As far as I'm aware that'd correspond with their markings.

I'm in Canterbury. I've spoken to the DWA officer about the species and he seems to be fine with it - I quite like the way they deal with it to be honest, the requirements are (reasonably) strict and it's a little pricey, but all they're really concerned about is just having presence of the animals on record. I don't actually have the DWA at the moment (they tried, but the council couldn't manage it before Hamm), but a friend of mine is very kindly looking after the animals under his license until everything's sorted. Gives me a chance to do a bit of extra mentoring and get used to the animals at his place as well - I'd never dealt with Asian Naja before, but so far they've been a dream to handle.



Herpalist said:


> Nice pick up. The Eye lashers seem to be very desirable this year it would seem. I think there were 6 or 7 of them brought back to Dublin from private collectors at Hamm last week. Would love one myself !!


They're great little things - I've kept them once before for quite a long period of time, and nothing ever really stops the "Holy crap, it's a bright yellow snake. With eyelashes." reaction you get when you deal with them. These ones are a little more snappy than my previous pair but I'm really looking forward to getting these guys into their viv!


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

can you define 'a dream to handle' because I dont have a DWA and I've not had alot of experience any but surely your version of a dream and my version of a dream must be a tad different?


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

snakeskinshoes said:


> can you define 'a dream to handle' because I dont have a DWA and I've not had alot of experience any but surely your version of a dream and my version of a dream must be a tad different?


Handling non-venomous snakes can be fun, so can handling venomous. I dunno - for example, they don't seem to be as determined to climb back up their own body to your hand as much as a lot of the African Naja I've handled do, they're more than happy to just sit and look at you and hood as opposed to constantly squirming and trying to bite, etc. I'm not being complacent and suggesting that there's zero danger or that they're friendly snakes (the male is EXTREMELY viv defensive), but handling them feels more like you're working _with _the snake as opposed to controlling it.


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Agkistrodon said:


> Handling non-venomous snakes can be fun, so can handling venomous. I dunno - for example, they don't seem to be as determined to climb back up their own body to your hand as much as a lot of the African Naja I've handled do, they're more than happy to just sit and look at you and hood as opposed to constantly squirming and trying to bite, etc. I'm not being complacent and suggesting that there's zero danger or that they're friendly snakes (the male is EXTREMELY viv defensive), but handling them feels more like you're working _with _the snake as opposed to controlling it.


Sounds like a pleassure, congradulations on gettin your DWAL : victory:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Edit: nm..., can't read LOL


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Agkistrodon said:


> I've already managed to misplace the paperwork somewhere in my house for the specs, but if I remember correctly from the breeder (and from what it said on the paperwork) they're Sri Lankan. As far as I'm aware that'd correspond with their markings.
> 
> I'm in Canterbury. I've spoken to the DWA officer about the species and he seems to be fine with it - I quite like the way they deal with it to be honest, the requirements are (reasonably) strict and it's a little pricey, but all they're really concerned about is just having presence of the animals on record. I don't actually have the DWA at the moment (they tried, but the council couldn't manage it before Hamm), but a friend of mine is very kindly looking after the animals under his license until everything's sorted. Gives me a chance to do a bit of extra mentoring and get used to the animals at his place as well - I'd never dealt with Asian Naja before, but so far they've been a dream to handle.
> 
> ...


Awesome. The reason I asked is because they looked similar to the speccy's I came across in the south of India, as opposed to those further North which were always much darker. However I remember seeing some Indian locality speccy's for sale on Venomland a while ago and they were very pricey, causing me to come to the conclusion they are not often seen. Either way they are stunners mate, I am after some south Indian localities for my first Naja once I get the DWAL. 

99% of my Naja experience has been with Asian naja, mainly speccy's, so I can't fairly compare them to their African brothers but it is often said that they are nicer to deal with on the whole. But I know what you mean about handling, most, and I say that because obviously there are some phycopathic ones, seem happy to sit on the hook & watch anything that is moving, striking if it gets to close & that's about it. Other's just hate the world....


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely new additions, bet you are chuffed.

I love the cobra, they are just so beautiful


----------

